# Should be starting soon!



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

I haven't posted on here for some time but thought I'd give an update.

After attending Glasgow Royal and them not having any sperm we decided to save money and try private treatment.  We had our first appointment at Glasgow Nuffield on Wednesday and it went very well.    They have advised me to try natural cycles so I'm away with an ovulating predictor testing kit and lots of forms to fill in.  I've to get some tests done and once the clinic have these tests we should be ready to start!    I feel so much more positive as we have waited for so long and now we could be starting treatment in the next few weeks!    I called yesterday to speak to the embryologist who talked me through donor chracteristics etc and they can pencil us in against whoever we decide to go with and once the test results are all in that's who we'll get.

I know it's not guaranteed to work but at least there is a chance.  So that's me started to take my folic acid and the healthy eating will start now!


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Fingers crossed it all works out for you...


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Debbie,


I think we might have spoken before, i had my DIUI's at the Glasgow Nuffield and cannot speak highly enough of them, they were all lovely, very best of luck              

xdebsx


----------

